# Nylabones??



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Cassie just got a Nylabone....aren't those supposed to last more than 5 minutes!? She was done with it just minutes after I gave it to her. I can't seem to find a bone (that's not a rawhide) that she actually has to work on chewing. Help!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, 5 minutes!?!?! Other than that the only thing I can think of is a kong or a black kong, which is good for really strong chewers.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Was it an edible nylabone? If it was then yeah 5 minutes is about right. 

If it was a regular non-edible nylabone then that's one powerful pup you've got there. 

I've got nylabones here that get used very frequently but I throw out because I think they've been hanging around too long not wear.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

What type of Nylabone did you give her? The translucent ones are rather soft and easy to chew while the solid whites tend to be a lot harder.

Regardless, Nylabones seem to work strictly on a case by case basis. Some dogs just demolish them while others tend to make them last for months on end.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

UGH!!! I feel so stupid! It _was_ the edible kind.  I need to pay more attention. I'm going to get a white one tomorrow. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Cassie Nova said:


> UGH!!! I feel so stupid! It _was_ the edible kind.  I need to pay more attention. I'm going to get a white one tomorrow. Thanks everyone!


I hope you have better luck with the right ones.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks  I hope so too.


----------



## sskbreed (Mar 14, 2007)

just don't get gumabone. they look like nylabone, but will get chewed up.


----------



## nytetears (Sep 12, 2007)

The white nyla bones are good for chewers but be careful, if they get any of the plastic off the bone they could become obstructed. For heavy chewers I always tell my clients to get raw bones (soup bones) from the store. Marrow bones. Its healthy for them and fulfills the need to chew.


----------



## IrenaFarm (Sep 11, 2007)

> Its healthy for them and fulfills the need to chew.


And cheaper! Recreational bones last forever if you get the appropriate size for your dog and do the dogs ever love them.

My dogs get meaty bones which are consumable, every day, and recreational bones once a week that usually last most of the week. You've heard the stories about crazy Border Collies. I've raised several puppies and house socialized dozens and dozens of rescues, and have never had a serious chewing problem here.


----------



## kendallj (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a shepard mix and I got her just a medium sized white nylabone and in less then two hours it was gone. She just gnawed and gnawed on that thing till it was gone I can't find it and I've cleaned my whole house looking for it and NOTHING! I then got her one for heavy chewers and it had a picture or a Rotty on it so I knew it would last a little longer... its all about trial and error in what ones your dogs will demolish and which ones will last. I do agree that soup bones are better! They come with the nutritional benefits and take care of the need to chew... and they do run a bit cheaper. I get my pup a smaller raw bone and then a large smoked bone. The smaller raw bone lasts about a week and then the larger smoked bone ( I get it from my meat lab proffesor and I smoke them myself in class ) last about a month or two. I'm told that the smoked bones are bad because they break easier but I just limit the time she has with it and watch to make sure that I take away any little pieces that break off. So far no problems and she's been eating them since I got her 4 months ago.


----------



## tsorcus (Aug 24, 2007)

My dog broke his tooth on a Nylabone and had to have it extracted!

What I didn't realise is that you're not meant to give them to dogs that maybe didn't have the best nutritional start in life, as their teeth mightn't be as strong as usual. Since my guy was found abandoned at five months and had an old injury from when he was bitten in the mouth by another dog, his tooth was weakened and a huge piece just cracked off it, which meant he had to have another operation a mere six weeks after his neutering.

He's fine now though and his need to chew like crazy is diminished now he's a bit older...


----------



## rwbmke (Jul 26, 2007)

My 8 month pug/beagle mix is quite the little chewer and she goes through bones quite fast. She does have the white nylabone which she chews occassionally, but it's definitely not her favorite. I like the idea of giving her a small soup bone because I'm sure it's cheaper than what I've been buying for her at the pet store. This may be a silly question, but I'm assuming these bone's are raw when you buy them... do you need to boil them?

Thanks!


----------



## Gauge23 (Aug 7, 2007)

hmmm...question... 

I got my boy a Nylabone and he could care LESS about it. (one of the white ones)... I know he likes rawhide (but from reading stuff here I don't want to get that anymore) What other options are out there? I don't think he would go for a kong either. He needs something right now to occupy him b/c he can't excersise AT ALL b/c of heartworm treatments and he is getting restless. Thanks!


----------



## Sweet226 (Aug 28, 2007)

Just chiming in to ask what exactly are soup bones? And where do you get them? And are they more easily digested than rawhide? My shepard does not digest rawhide well. But he loves to chew bones. I got him a black kong and of course he doesn't chew on the thing. He eats the food out of it and then he's done.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Rawhide chews are full of chemicals and/or bacteria. Please avoid them.

Raw bones (from the butcher) are not brittle. Esther can destroy a good-sized one in a few hours, but it doesn't splinter into sharp fragments. If I ever wanted her to have firmer stools, those bones give her stools like bricks, but don't upset her stomach. Some dogs may get upset tummies if they're not accustomed to them.

Cooked bones are more brittle and can splinter into deadly fragments.


----------



## neelie56 (Sep 14, 2007)

my 3 month old puppy just chewed off and ate the whole nylabone!! her tummy looks really big and when i touch her belly, its kind of hard! should i wait and see if she passes this or should i take her to the vet?? i'm so paranoid.. i heard of other dogs that ate nylabones and/or greenies and died from them.

oh and also, my vet recommended me to put her on a diet of rice and chicken brothe because she's had diarrhea. could she jsut be getting big because of the rice or what... please help!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Was it the edible Nylabone? They make a dozen or more varieties.

If you're worried, call your vet.


----------



## neelie56 (Sep 14, 2007)

its not the edible kind.. its the clear non edible one.. i think its called nylabone flexible chicken bone.. i am calling them later today


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I know the one you're talking about and I don't know why they make them. 

Do they expect dogs are going to GUM them?

They do make nearly indestructible (i.e. Plott hound proof) Nylabones that last for months. And they make edible ones that last for seconds. Anything in-between is a waste of money at best and, at worst, a hazard.


----------

